# 12v SQ Crew Meetup - Calgary AB - June 25th - 10am till whenever



## AudioGal (Oct 16, 2019)

Hi all, we are having one of our casual fun centered meet and greet events on June 25th. The parking lot we use is located right beside Mary Browns Chicken. Map is attached.

You are welcome to come out, have fun and chat about car audio. Show off your rig and listen to others peoples systems. There is no rig to small or to big. Systems do not need to be finished or tuned to perfection! It is always exciting to see what peoples different approaches are.

I think i have removed most common barriers,  so if you can make the time to attend i believe you will have a good time with the crew!

This is NOT a competition event in any way shape or form, and is intended to grow and promote the community as a whole in Alberta, Canada. If you have a competition rig please bring it and promote that aspect of the hobby, all SQ rigs welcome!


----------



## AudioGal (Oct 16, 2019)

Bumping this up, incase it was missed by the masses !


----------



## BigAl205 (May 20, 2009)

I'd love to meet up...too bad it's 30 hours away. Meet me halfway? 😆


----------



## AudioGal (Oct 16, 2019)

BigAl205 said:


> I'd love to meet up...too bad it's 30 hours away. Meet me halfway? 😆


I know right, i see the cool meets down in the US and then i look them up and go DAM!!! It would take all of my holidays just to drive there and back  

I would love to connect with you guys down there !!!


----------



## dkc7 (Jan 7, 2022)

35 hours for me, damn


----------



## AudioGal (Oct 16, 2019)

One week till our meetup in Calgary . Hope to see some of the local DIYMA folks there 😎


----------



## AudioGal (Oct 16, 2019)

Okay i know there are lurkers out there. I just attended a car audio event in British Columbia and i met some of them. That event was a success and fun was had by all. We should be able to do the same thing here.

So if you are a lurker, please come out, have some fun and meet some of the other car audio lovers in the area, and listen to a variety of cars !!!


----------



## JimmyDee (Mar 8, 2014)

I'll be there.

@BigAl205 @dkc7 ... better start driving now, in order to make it by Saturday morning!


----------



## dkc7 (Jan 7, 2022)

With regrets I will not be able to attend. between 35 hours and $2.60/lt for 94 octane, its not doable. Hoping to get to Va. in sept. Hope everyone has a great time. Maybe next year.


----------

